# Something Special Down In Sterling Heights Michigan.....



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is a seminar review from my blog: The Instinctive Edge.

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...r-and-the-sterling-heights-modern-arnis-club/


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a seminar review from my blog: The Instinctive Edge.
> 
> http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...r-and-the-sterling-heights-modern-arnis-club/


Cool!

Thanks Brian!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

